
Mobile Web Developer; social app with a model search contest - pjbedwell
2 Full-time roles with clapit, in Sydney (125K package). After a trial period, developer will get equity and trip to launch party in NYC with model search contest.<p>We have had a good fundraising round and incredible marketing initiatives, with a model search competition over social media out of the U.S.<p>Front End Guy:
React Native, React.js, Redux, Objective-C ideally, you&#x27;ll also want Java (Android) experience for the future.  
​
Back End guy:
Node.js, Loopback, PostgeSQL, AWS, ElasticBeanstalk<p>Contact:
pj@clapit.com
​
======
solresol
I can also add from experience: these are a nice bunch of people to work with.

